# Favorite Horse Pics??



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Here are some of my favorite horse pics of all time. If it's not obvious enough, they're not mine, just super gorgeous horses from the internet.. But yeah, please post any pretty horse pictures you know. They can be off the internet or your own babies<3 








^^He looks a little retarded, but I love how shiny he is








^^The color of this horses' mane &tail is so cute, but I wonder if it was dyed??








^^MY DREAM HORSE<3








^^Looks just like this one arab I used to lease:-o
Thanks:lol::wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My old gelding, Dakota. Man, I miss that boy. He was a complete knucklehead most of the time, but boy was he a cute mover. Didn't hurt that he was my favorite color: a nice bright bay with some chrome.
















Doing his impression of a mule:

































And then there's my baby boy. Wouldn't trade him for the world.








I love this pic simply because of the funny comment one of my friends made about in on Facebook. She and I trail ride together (although we didn't go on this ride together) and she said "I can hear his beat now...ka-tunk, ka-tunk, ka-tunk...lol" Yep, that's my boy...shaking the earth as he goes!








FUZZY!! I think they should make a stuffed animal out of my boy. Wouldn't you just love to cuddle up with that on a cold winter night?!









Last few aren't my horses, but I took the pics. 
This is Aristotle, a 17.3hh holsteiner that belonged to the people my friend leased her barn from. He was GORGEOUS! 








And this is Molly, an OTTB that boarded at my friend's barn. 









And yes, all my favorite horse pics are of my boys (plus a couple I've known).


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

My favorite horse picture would be this one.. of my two boys 

Hey! You live really close to me! Weird!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pics! I especially love the fluffy paint-looking one<3 If you do make a stuffed animal of him, tell me cuz I would DEFINENTLY buy it


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> My favorite horse picture would be this one.. of my two boys
> 
> Hey! You live really close to me! Weird!


Aww, they're so cute together like that<3
Where did you take this picture??


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> Thanks for the pics! I especially love the fluffy paint-looking one<3 If you do make a stuffed animal of him, tell me cuz I would DEFINENTLY buy it


Thanks! He's a coming-3yo paint/Percheron cross. Stands about 16hh at the withers and 16.2hh at the butt right now.  I'm lucky...I get to cuddle with the real thing. ;-) And he's fluffier than he looks. His hair is about 3-4" long over his body.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Thanks! He's a coming-3yo paint/Percheron cross. Stands about 16hh at the withers and 16.2hh at the butt right now.  I'm lucky...I get to cuddle with the real thing. ;-) And he's fluffier than he looks. His hair is about 3-4" long over his body.


SO jealous All of the horses at my barn have their coats clipped super short for showing &whatever. I personally love<3 horses that are basically giant teddy bears. He must stay super warm. LOL. Do you even have to use blankets on him??


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> Aww, they're so cute together like that<3
> Where did you take this picture??


 Thanks! And in my backyard. Thats where they live!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope, no blanketing required. Thought I was going to have to (even have a nice 78" custom blanket with matching full hood that someone gave us...that is now too small lol), but then he went *POOF* and I didn't have to bother. The joke around the barn is that he's also part wooly mammoth (I think he's even hairier than the full Percheron filly that came from the same breeder he did).  

That holsteiner gelding I put the pic up of was body clipped when he came to use in the spring (this was a couple of years ago). I'd never felt a horse that was body clipped and it felt weird...it was like his coat was hard.  He sure looked good, though! lol


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Thanks! And in my backyard. Thats where they live!


I wish I lived somewhere with alot of land - if my parents ever let me do anything more than lease, I'll have to board him..
Oh &you said you lived near me?? Where? Aha, not to be creepy or anything LOL:lol:


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Nope, no blanketing required. Thought I was going to have to (even have a nice 78" custom blanket with matching full hood that someone gave us...that is now too small lol), but then he went *POOF* and I didn't have to bother. The joke around the barn is that he's also part wooly mammoth (I think he's even hairier than the full Percheron filly that came from the same breeder he did).
> 
> That holsteiner gelding I put the pic up of was body clipped when he came to use in the spring (this was a couple of years ago). I'd never felt a horse that was body clipped and it felt weird...it was like his coat was hard.  He sure looked good, though! lol


LOL. Hard - just what all of the horses I know feel like. I can't wait to meet a furry horse


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> I wish I lived somewhere with alot of land - if my parents ever let me do anything more than lease, I'll have to board him..
> Oh &you said you lived near me?? Where? Aha, not to be creepy or anything LOL:lol:


 Pshh I'm the one that said I live near you, if anything it makes me the creepy one! But I promise it wasnt meant to be creepy... Anyways! I'm in Yucaipa


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Pshh I'm the one that said I live near you, if anything it makes me the creepy one! But I promise it wasnt meant to be creepy... Anyways! I'm in Yucaipa


Ooooh, you're close-ish to Disneyland?! I love that place<3 Do you go often??


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Picture heavy, all of these pictures were taken by me (other then the last one- taken by friend) and they are of my horses (other then the last- baby born at friends house).


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

All cute pictures


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> Ooooh, you're close-ish to Disneyland?! I love that place<3 Do you go often??


 Oh geez! I totally didnt even realize how off I was! Youre in Northern CA and I'm in So Cal.. Totally not close! Haha whoops! But, yea, I'm about 2 hours from there and go a few times a year


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

sierrams1123 said:


> Picture heavy, all of these pictures were taken by me (other then the last one- taken by friend) and they are of my horses (other then the last- baby born at friends house).


I really like the one looking down on the saddle - I draw hearts on myself all the time - do people ever tell you that you're going to give yourself skin cancer?? People scare the crap out of me when they tell me things like that LOL:lol:.
I know I saw you somewhere earlier - it's killing me that I can't remember:?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Anyways! I'm in Yucaipa


Totally gonna make me sound like a creeper now, but my parents grew up in Brea and my dad's family lived in Yucaipa for a while! lol Sorry, just weird seeing someone from Yucaipa when I grew up hearing stories about "the Yucaipa house" and never really knowing anyone FROM there.

Serendipity...there's nothing like digging your fingers into a fuzzy horse. Come on over to AZ and I'll let you cuddle with Aires (if he'll let you...he isn't really cuddly with anyone but me...such a big momma's boy  lol).


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Oh geez! I totally didnt even realize how off I was! Youre in Northern CA and I'm in So Cal.. Totally not close! Haha whoops! But, yea, I'm about 2 hours from there and go a few times a year


LOL. I was like hmm, Yucaipa... &Then I looked it up on mapquest, saw you lived around Los Angeles, &freaked out:lol: But hey, you live pretty close to my grandparents They're in Riverside


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

"I know I saw you somewhere earlier - it's killing me that I can't remember"

are you talking to me?

also, I have heard I could get ink poisoning but never skin cancer.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Totally gonna make me sound like a creeper now, but my parents grew up in Brea and my dad's family lived in Yucaipa for a while! lol Sorry, just weird seeing someone from Yucaipa when I grew up hearing stories about "the Yucaipa house" and never really knowing anyone FROM there.


Oh really? I wonder what it use to be like! I moved here in 2003 so I know how to get around(Its a small town-not much work to figure it out) but I dont really know the history. Most of my friends were actually born here and a lot still live in those same houses even though theyre in high school now!



xXSerendipityXx said:


> LOL. I was like hmm, Yucaipa... &Then I looked it up on mapquest, saw you lived around Los Angeles, &freaked out:lol: But hey, you live pretty close to my grandparents They're in Riverside


 Yea Riverside is close! I got confused because The street below my street is Fremont street. I recognized the name Fremont and saw CA and totally didnt think about the fact that my Fremont is just a street.. Haha whoops!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

sierrams1123 said:


> "I know I saw you somewhere earlier - it's killing me that I can't remember"
> 
> are you talking to me?


Si  
And I feel like we were disagreeing about something. Was it the lunging thing, or somewhere else??
Oh &I mean here on HF, not in person or anything LOL


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> Si
> And I feel like we were disagreeing about something. Was it the lunging thing, or somewhere else??
> Oh &I mean here on HF, not in person or anything LOL


The thread you are referring to is this one --> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/should-i-switch-trainers-111000/


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

sierrams1123 said:


> The thread you are referring to is this one --> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/should-i-switch-trainers-111000/


Oh yeah! Sorry, I have terrible memory LOL. Hi again


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Oh really? I wonder what it use to be like! I moved here in 2003 so I know how to get around(Its a small town-not much work to figure it out) but I dont really know the history. Most of my friends were actually born here and a lot still live in those same houses even though theyre in high school now!
> 
> 
> Yea Riverside is close! I got confused because The street below my street is Fremont street. I recognized the name Fremont and saw CA and totally didnt think about the fact that my Fremont is just a street.. Haha whoops!


LOL. What a COINK A DINK:wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's some pics i've taken and these horses are half mine. :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

More pics i've taken!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Here's some pics i've taken and these horses are half mine. :wink:


They're all so pretty<3
This horse is so beautiful
His or her eyes are gorgeous - Ive never seen any that light on a horse - or anywhere for that matter


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> They're all so pretty<3
> This horse is so beautiful
> His or her eyes are gorgeous - Ive never seen any that light on a horse - or anywhere for that matter


 Thanks, that's Bonnie. She's a coming 12 year old Cremello Paint mare. Anyone especially kids can ride her cause she's so sweet and gentle.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Thanks, that's Bonnie. She's a coming 12 year old Cremello Paint mare. Anyone especially kids can ride her cause she's so sweet and gentle.


Aww, how adorable


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> Aww, how adorable


 I should've also mentioned that i've ridden Bonnie several times. I'm a complete begginer and she done great with me.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> I should've also mentioned that i've ridden Bonnie several times. I'm a complete begginer and she done great with me.


She sounds like she would be perfect for lesson


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> She sounds like she would be perfect for lesson


 Yep she is, Bonnie's also gave riding lessons to mentally and physically handicapped children before.  I'm attaching a pic of Bonnie's two fillies together earlier this year. Cheyenne is almost 4 and Tequila is now 7 months old.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Yep she is, Bonnie's also gave riding lessons to mentally and physically handicapped children before.


That's really cool - Im on a waiting list for community service at a hippotherapy organization, to get hours for school, but mostly because I think that its so interesting


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> That's really cool - Im on a waiting list for community service at a hippotherapy organization, to get hours for school, but mostly because I think that its so interesting


That's so awesome!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> That's so awesome!


Thankyou<3 They called me a few days ago to tell me that my orientation/training date is coming up. Im super excited tho Cant wait


----------

